# Tapatalk on iPhone



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is anyone using Tapatalk on their iPhone to access KB?  Is it working for you?  We're trying to help a member troubleshoot their issue.  They are getting an error message when trying to access the forum on their iPhone.

Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

On an Android phone here. 

via me, my Droid, & Tapatalk


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

And this is from my son's iTouch. Weird typing from this when I am used to the android Swype keyboard.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

This is from my iPhone 4S running IOS6.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, folks, the problem at first seemed to be just iPhones; iPads were working but Harvey was having trouble with his iPhone, too... but he thought he had it fixed... but the member still is having problems. So...

So far, one iPhone member who has posted is able to access OK...

Betsy


----------



## Cheryl M. (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm not having any issues, afaik. This is sent from tapatalk on my brand spanking new iPhone 5.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I seem to be fine on my iPhone too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

